# Credit Card Online Payment for Lab Soil Test?



## SanDiegoLawn (Dec 29, 2020)

Does anyone know of a lab that has a website portal that allows for payment by credit card for a soil test?

I don't want to have to write a paper check and include it in the sample shipment. I've visited websites of a number of testing labs, but thus far, I haven't found one with an easy online credit card payment feature.

Thank you for your recommendations.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Waypoint will call for credit card info after they get your sample.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Midwest will let you pay online after they do your testing


----------



## SanDiegoLawn (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks @tommyboy and @Boy_meets_lawn , I really appreciate you pointing me to these labs that accept credit card payment


----------

